
HTML5 Tutorial - jmonegro
http://www.w3schools.com/html5/default.asp
======
pornel
It's not a good tutorial. Terse reference at best. Very little content, lots
of ads. Descriptions of the elements are often oversimplified and examples are
useless, e.g.:

<http://www.w3schools.com/html5/tag_phrase_elements.asp>

------
watty
Both Mozilla and Opera have great tutorials as well... here's some Canvas
tutorials:

<http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/html-5-canvas-the-basics/>

<https://developer.mozilla.org/en/canvas_tutorial>

------
truebosko
I hate w3schools.com because so many people have confused them to be the
actual spec site of the W3C.

Here are three good links to HTML5:

\+ <http://html5doctor.com/> (A lot of info on the semantics based tags)

\+ <http://diveintohtml5.org/> (You've all seen this one!)

\+ <http://dev.w3.org/html5/spec/Overview.html> (The full HTML5 spec, which
once you find the tag you want to read about is easy to follow.)

------
kenjackson
Is there a good novice to pro book on HTML5/CSS(latest)? I have basic
knowledge of both, but wouldn't mind starting from the basics again. I prefer
not to read HTML4 books, as I hate trying to then parse out what got
deprecated or has a fundamentally superior approach in the new version of the
technology.

